# Any of you guys build websites?



## hammerdowntx (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello again , well first of all I am very happy to be here on the forums. Alot of you have some awesome designs and the wealth of information is priceless. So heres my goal, and id rather spend my hard earned money with someone in the t shirt biz to help me launch a legitamate domain to sell my shirts etc. So if any of ya'll have a working website where ya sell your stuff id like to see what ya have designed. i will of course need a store, maybe a lil forum for truckers to chat and also a message board. if any one is interested in makin a lil money helpin me out that would be awesome.


----------



## BLDuncan (Nov 9, 2010)

Check this one out and if you like it, I will give you advise on how to make it work. I have about 100 hrs invested, and have employed a website person to try to advance our capabilities to open many more stores.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey David
David Here... You insane clown you.. anyhow.. not really would I would call webmaster or even webdesigner but I built these sites for not a lot of money.. www.art4tees.com cracker creek and Printed western and confederate t-shirts dowling wear If something along these lines floats thy boat get with me.. You know where I live
dlac


----------



## drdeath19134 (Mar 23, 2009)

BLDuncan said:


> Check this one out and if you like it, I will give you advise on how to make it work. I have about 100 hrs invested, and have employed a website person to try to advance our capabilities to open many more stores.


 
Impressive, im interested.


----------

